# Personal Safety Tips for Older Adults - Escondido Police Dept.



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

Personal Safety Tips for Older Adults - Escondido Police Dept.

https://police.escondido.org/Data/Sites/4/media/pdfs/PersonalSafetyTipsForOlderAdults.pdf


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

Crime Prevention and Safety Tips

From the New York City Police Department


https://www1.nyc.gov/site/nypd/services/law-enforcement/crime-prevention-and-safety-tips.page


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

8 Safety Tips for Women, from a Woman Cop​
https://www.corporatetravelsafety.com/safety-tips/women_safety_tips_from_a_woman_cop/


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

Personal Safety Tips

Put together by the UCLA police department


https://www.police.ucla.edu/prevention-education/personal-safety-tips


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

sorry about the all caps...just a cut and paste thing, wasn't trying to draw extra attention or anything. That is just how it was online.

Someone on here was concerned about safety on his property, so I thought I would post this.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you for posting these, @JonSR77.  Very good refreshers on personal safety.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 8, 2022)

Good advice at any age


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2022)

These are excellent tips! Thank you. I do most of these things already but I need to institute a couple of them. One thing I didn't see is to avoid getting in your car then sitting there "playing with" your phone...texting, talking, etc. It's best to get in and drive off. But I only read the 8 Tips for Women, Tips for using rideshares (within the 8 Tips for Women's article) and Safety for Older Adults so far. I'll read the rest later.  I love how you post things to keep us aware Jon


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These are excellent tips! Thank you. I do most of these things already but I need to institute a couple of them. One thing I didn't see is to avoid getting in your car then sitting there "playing with" your phone...texting, talking, etc. It's best to get in and drive off. But I only read the 8 Tips for Women, Tips for using rideshares (within the 8 Tips for Women's article) and Safety for Older Adults so far. I'll read the rest later.  I love how you post things to keep us aware Jon



I am very glad you found them helpful.  My friend Virginia worked in a battered women's shelter and I counseled a few battered women.  Unfortunately, that community is very subject to stalking by their husbands / boyfriend's etc.  So, in the process of doing that work, I learned a few things...


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2022)

> Make eye contact with people when walking.


Good point.  My daughter said that people prefer not to attack people who might be able to identify them.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks for posting these sites.  It’s always good to get a reminder.


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2022)

Lots of good information. I lock my apartment door even if I just take the trash out or go to my car.

I


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Remy said:


> Lots of good information. I lock my apartment door even if I just take the trash out or go to my car.
> 
> I



I do things like that as well. To my mind, it develops patterns so that you make less mistakes.

I used to counsel ex-offenders. It is pretty common that if you really connect with one of those folks and help them...that they will take your side and try to protect you.

One of them told me (apparently from personal experience) that when you are driving and reach a traffic light...always keep your windows closed.  That if your windows are closed, it makes car jacking you, much, much more difficult.  I don't remember the details of what he said...but he did make that point.

By the way, generally, when working with this community, it can be very very difficult to make any real progress. But that was one person that the work did take. He was a very intelligent guy. Fell into drugs. Fell into petty crime to support his drug habit.

I just was able to successfully convince him to go back to school...to a trade school, get a certification in HVAC or plumbing or auto repair....and he did it. Saw him 10 years later...he almost broke down in tears when he saw me. Not that I was some miracle for him, just that I reminded him of where his life had been before he made the change.

And that, you know, is one of those moments in life that you never forget.  When somehow, even without tremendous effort, you somehow do the right thing for a person and make a difference.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Thank you for posting those @JonSR77 .


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> One of them told me (apparently from personal experience) that when you are driving and reach a traffic light...always keep your windows closed. That if your windows are closed, it makes car jacking you, much, much more difficult. I don't remember the details of what he said...but he did make that point.


Good to know.  I never would have thought of this.  

How gratifying to you both that you were able to make such a big difference in that man's life.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 12, 2022)

I thank you too, @JonSR77, a lot of great safety tips.


----------

